# Playing...



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

NOthing in mind to make here, just having fun with various threads, couching yarns, and presser feet.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good fun playing with the machine. That's how you learn what the machine will do, and then do it naturally when the need arises.

Which machine?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The Bernina 830, it was made for things like this .


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Drool ................... I couldn't do that if I was serious and wanted to. You do it just playing? I'm jealous.

Joe


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay CJ, making sure it came back from it's spa visit?

I need to do that with two machines tomorrow.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes Angie, there were a few parts that Bernina has updated, and my dealer replaced them. I always put the machines through their paces when I get them back to make sure everything is working as it should.

Joe, of course you could do this, it couldn't be easier! All I did was couch down various yarns/cords randomly across the fabric, and now I'm filling in the space with decorative stitches and variegated thread. I just let the edge of my presser foot follow along the couching to keep my lines matched up. It's lots of fun... I might cut a much larger piece and make a sewing machine cover like this, that would be cool I think!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very pretty! So glad you shared that.

I was just looking at a sample I played with a long time ago. I should take a picture and post. It would make a nice "fabric" for a light weight jacket.

I used T shirt fabric that was thinner than I wanted for a T - not sheer - just thin. I used a layer of thin fleece interfacing/felt. Began tunneling - stitching a curve, sandwiching a yarn between the layers next to the stitching, and stitching another line next to it - trapunto style. 

Decided it could be the side of a leaf. So did another side of the leaf. Used a decorative stitch down the middle for a vein. 

Did some other decorative stitches to make a spray or two. 

Did some strings of free motion e's that just looked like bubble texture.

It was all done with thread same color as the fabric. The result was "fabric" that would use up some of my lower quality T knit to make a very nice jacket or shrug - with a lining added.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like them all but the double helix really caught my eye!
Heidi


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Always fun to have playtime! Especially when you have a lot of playground equipment :icecream:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I set the red one aside for the moment. Last year I made hubby a wallhanging for his office out of batik strips sewn together, cut apart and then pieced. I had a 24 inch square section left over, and decided this technique on it would make an absolutely killer tote bag to lug my projects along to my sewing groups.

Not quite done stitching, but here's what I have so far. Not sure you can see it in this picture, but I'm going back and outline quilting in black thread... the left side is done, up the to bold turquoise arrows.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't graduated from straight stitch 101 yet. 

I'll let my wife try that with her Bernina 930. That should work, right?

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Absolutely! Any zigzag machine will have decorative stitches to use... and a couching foot is nice for the yarns.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

OK, what is a "couching foot"? That is one we haven't heard of. Can you post a pic or a link to one"

Joe and Elaine


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Sure here is the one I use most (you can watch the video):
http://berninausa.com/product_detail-n25-i141-sUS.html

I also like this one and used it on this project as well:
http://berninausa.com/product_detail-n25-i236-sUS.html

By the way, if you're curious about a type of foot and how it's used, Bernina has a video for many of their feet.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

Thanks for the links. We are on slow dial up, but will try to watch them.

Joe


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I just watched the videos. When my wife sees them, she's gonna want a couple more foots for her machine. 


Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ,

I just went down and got the accessory box for the Bernina. I looked over all the feet in it and realized the numbers do not match any on the Bernina site.
So, just taking a guess I'm thinking there as been a number change.
Do you know of a conversion chart ?

Oh, and I was right. My wife took one look at the videos and said: "I WANT THOSE FEET!"
Also, where is a good place to buy Bernina feet?
Joe


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, that is going to be a gorgeous tote bag!!!!! Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

My 20 yr old Pfaff has nice presser feet for decorative work - wide groove for couching a bulky thread, yarn, beads, braid, or satin rat tail. Different multiple grooves for pin tucking, corded pintucking, or decorative stitching over multiple strands. 

I wanted the same kinds of feet for my Janome and Brother, but could only get a foot for multiple strands on top of the fabric. (Janome and Brother use the same feet and bobbins.)

BTW, the Pfaff (and my old Bernina) can use a second bobbin case set for loose tension for heavy threads. This allows you stitch a pattern with heavy thread by turning the fabric face down and using regular thread in the needle. Don't know how this can be done with the drop in bobbins of current machines.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Joe, all the Bernina feet listed are the current line. Your wife's 930 takes the "old style" presser feet. The only place you can buy Bernina feet unfortunately, is via a Bernina dealer. I'm not aware of a conversion chart, but if you call the dealer closest to you and tell them the feet you're interested in, they can provide you with the matching foot in the older style. Then, once you have that information, look on EBay!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

CJ, that is really pretty and would also make a pretty wallhanging.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

CJ said:


> Joe, all the Bernina feet listed are the current line. Your wife's 930 takes the "old style" presser feet. The only place you can buy Bernina feet unfortunately, is via a Bernina dealer. I'm not aware of a conversion chart, but if you call the dealer closest to you and tell them the feet you're interested in, they can provide you with the matching foot in the older style. Then, once you have that information, look on EBay!


So, the older and current Bernina feet don't interchange???
Nother words you can't use the current on the 930????

Joe


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's correct Joe.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Yep, as my wife was out and about she stopped in to the sewing shop and the guy there said the same thing. The two little prongs on the top of the feet are different spacing now.

Grrrrrrrr. 


Joe


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Bernina is so smart. I have the same foot for two different machines as a result. Bummer!!!!!!


----------

